

Judge Rebukes Government, Keeps Gitmo Force-Feeding Hearing Open - etiam
https://firstlook.org/theintercept/2014/10/02/judge-knocks-government-attempt-keep-gitmo-hearing-secret/

======
jMyles
Is there even a vaguely legitimate interest in keeping the nature of "cell
extractions" and forced feedings secret? How can "the enemy" possibly use this
information?

I suppose there's the tired argument used to keep most of the Abu Ghraib
photos from the public eye: That even something of no strategic value can be
kept secret if telling the truth about it might inflame hostilities somewhere
in the world.

